# Magic's new barn! (vid) and one other :)



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

heres a new vid, of Magic at his new barn  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc06Pgy3fhg

and heres one of him in the arena at his old barn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx71uW0t5kw


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow hge is gorgeous!! Every video of him i watch i fall for him more and more. I went to watch these two videos and i ended up watching all of your videos on youtube. Hes a sweetheart. Look when you even just let him free he wants to jump and run. Remember the videos of when you first got him...didnt exactly like to jump, but now OMG!! You guys really do have a great bond. Never give up on Magic!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Thank you! I won't  


I know, he LOVES to jump! even though its bad for him


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww. Cute he looks real happy! Good work!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, veryyy cute.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

magic is so cute.lol


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

awww. hes really cute.i love his color too.is he a qh?he looked so cute running arond in the arena.that was a cool vid


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

^ yeah hes a QH  

thanks guys!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Loved the first video! I love the song but can't remember the name of it. I know it's by George Michael but...what was the song?

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Loved the first video! I love the song but can't remember the name of it. I know it's by George Michael but...what was the song?
> 
> thanks for sharing!


thanks! yeah its called Freedom  you were right about the artist!


----------



## xxandrea16xx (Jun 8, 2008)

Magic is gorgeous.
I love watching your YouTube videos, I even subscribed to you.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! =)


----------

